# Disaster Response Training (VIPS)



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The MA-VLEOA through a Grant from MEMA is presenting a one day training program to enhance the effectiveness of Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) response to potential disasters.
Training will be conducted on Saturday June 29, 2013 at Clark University in Worcester, MA.
There are two segments to this training.
*The Waldo Canyon Fire* - Learn from a firsthand account of the El Paso County Sheriff's Office, Colorado, Reserve Deputy Response to this significant June, 2012 incident. Instructor - Lt. Scot Cuthbertson, El Paso Sheriff's Office Reserve Section Commander
*Incident Response to Terrorist Bombings* - Learn how to perform effectively and safely during Bombing Incidents. This four hour performance level program from New Mexico Tech is a Department of Homeland Security training program for First Responders. Instructor - Lt. Stephen Cronin, Framingham Police Safety Division Commander
*Seating is limited - pre-registration is required*. Flyer attached with additional information, and for posting in roll-call rooms. 
Click here for more details and to register: www.mavleoa.org


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I've been to the Incident Response to Terrorist Bombing class. It's a good class very technical but still a good class.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Careful where you park over there!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

I forgot to indicate that there is *NO COST* for this training!


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Less than 2 weeks away. Seats are still available. *No Cost - Lunch Included*.

For more details and to register go to: www.mavleoa.org


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Nightstalker said:


> Careful where you park over there!


Ha!


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

This Saturday. Will also include recent lessons learned from this months Black Forest Fire in Colorado Springs. Pre- registration is required. Details and registration: www.mavleoa.org


----------

